# A couple of macros.



## Bios. (Nov 4, 2010)

Sorry I couldn't think of a more inventive title!

I posted some of these in my thread in the general gallery but I will post them here as well.

After months of drooling and checking ebay i bought a Sigma 105mm 2.8 last week and haven't really had chance to use it much but heres a couple from my first play:












Both are lit with the onboard flash on my 500d.

Heres a test with the 105 on a cheap set of extension tubes:






For this the onboard flash caused lens shadow so I had to use a mirror. I think a 430ex might be my next purchase.

Heres a couple of spiders taken with the 500d kit lens and extension tubes before I had the sigma:
















Crits appreciated!


----------



## Chellie (Nov 5, 2010)

I'm not too fond of crawlies but I do like pic 1 and 4.

*shudders*


----------



## The Empress (Nov 6, 2010)

I don't like them, they give me the creepy craw-lies haha they are great shots though!


----------



## ChrisA (Nov 8, 2010)

Like the Ladybird and the spiders.  Dead wasp and fly not really doing anything for me.  Happy playing with your new lens.

Looks like the extension tubes are worked well...Also you could try making some box like tube  to attach to the on camera flash - that would end at the end of your lens with a cut out hold over it (bit like a periscope), then diffuse it with tissue paper, while you await a new flash.  If going for 430ex - recommend you use it off camera on a bracket for bugs.


----------



## Bios. (Nov 8, 2010)

Cheers guys.

@ ChrisA: The dead wasp was just a test of the sigma with ext tubes, not intended to be anything special. I had already made a (very) rough flash box for the kit lens with the tubes but the sigma is significantly longer and I havent got round to making a longer more permanent version yet.






I already had an off-camera cord and a soft box on the wish list with the 430ex but a lot of the reviews of cheap flash brackets say they are pretty flimsy. Any recomendations for a cheap sturdy bracket? I have also been looking for some sort of ball head flash mount or maybe something similar to a single version of this:

Macro Flash Bracket Mount fr Canon MT-24EX on eBay (end time 17-Nov-10 09:52:48 GMT)

 Not sure if this would be srong enough to hold a full flashgun steady though.

P.S. had a quick look at the link in your sig, looks like some useful stuff! I will definately have a more in depth read sometime!


----------



## Overread (Nov 8, 2010)

I've seen that bracket setup, but from what I gathered it was more aimed at the Canon and nikon macro twinflash setups - which have very light flash heads. I don't think it would be strong enough for a 430 or 580 flash. 

Myself I recently saw and copied this method using the RAM Mount setup:
My very flexible Macro flashbracket: Lighting Technique Forum: Digital Photography Review
its almost identical to part of the Wemberly Flash bracket -at a far reduced cost and the setup is rock solid even with a heavy 580EX2. If you don't have a tripod collar and/or use a battery grip you might need another arm and double ball bar, but I wouldn't worry about adding them - I get no wobble at all with this setup.


----------



## ChrisA (Nov 9, 2010)

@ Bios

Yes picture of your flash setup was of the type I meant.  Shoe boxes can work well.  Anything really to move that light on.

I doubt that e-bay flash kit will hold a 430ex - looks like for MT-24ex heads.

And for that price I'd go for a manfrotto option.  Possibly there macro flash bracket that allows you to mount two flashes.

Please do visit my site - and ask here or there's something that needs explaining or clarifying.


----------



## Bios. (Nov 9, 2010)

Yeah the setup I posted says it is specifically for the MT-24ex. It was just an example of what im after.

Overread: That looks very interesting however I searced for all the bits and it comes to over £50 and thats without a tripod collar. Anyway I don't think the sigma 105mm has anywhere for a collar to be mounted without the limit and auto/manual focus switches being covered.

Money is a bit of an issue at the monent as im saving for a trip to central america so im considering a really cheap manual flash (eg. YN460) or a 270ex. I will pretty much only be using it for macro and as I will be carrying all my stuff for months, weight is an issue.


----------



## Overread (Nov 9, 2010)

Careful with the 270EX - I don't know it that well but I know it has no manual controls or buttons the unit itself -its totally menudriven from inside the camera. This might be a problem for getting it off the hotshoe using some methods.

And yes I think the sigma 105mm has no tripod collar so its a brace to the best of your camera only approach.


----------



## Bios. (Nov 13, 2010)

Very few insects around at the moment but i found this spider in the greenhouse. _Pardosa amentata_ I think.


----------



## Bios. (Nov 14, 2010)

Another pic of the same spider as above.


----------

